# Growls at some dogs, but won't fight back?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry for the weird subject, I wasn't sure how to fit this into a short subject line...

When I got Bianca she would bark, growl and lunge whenever we saw other dogs while out on leash. I've been working on this and she is a lot better but she still does this behavior somewhat/sometimes. When another dog comes up and sniffs her face on leash she will often lift her lip at them or even growl. She does not act the same off leash, she is usually friendly and playful when off leash although I have also seen her lift her lip once or twice when a dog sniffed her face when off leash as well. 

I have noticed something lately though... When she's with other dogs off leash, if another dog lashes out at her she immediately backs off and she does not escalate. This happened a few times recently. The most recent time we were at a dog park and a couple came in with two dogs. The smaller dog hid under a bench for the first several minutes but then he was running around acting playful towards the couple's other dog. Bianca saw the smaller dog jumping around playfully and she ran over and tried to initiate play (by bouncing around a bit and play-bowing) and the other dog reacted aggressively (snarling/growling/snapping). Bianca did not try to defend herself or respond with aggression-- she just backed off.

I'm trying to figure out what this means when viewed in connection with her other lip-lifting behavior and her barking/growling at dogs on leash? Due to her behavior on leash I would have expected her to react aggressively in some way if another dogs acts aggressive towards her, but she does not. 
Is it just a leash thing?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you think her behavior on leash is more of a reaction of feeling vulnerable? But when in the park she has an avenue of escape so to speak? I mean, she did what was right and when the dog said no thank you (a bit more rudely than necessary perhaps) she just said "fine then, I'll go play with someone else". Ava is more reactive to other dogs when she is on a leash, she is fine off leash. I think Ava just feels trapped while on the leash, and/or frustrated she cant just go play with the other dogs. I dont know though....just my thoughts on it.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's called leash aggression.

Because she's tethered, she can't flee.
She doesn't feel as comfortable... all normal.

As for won't fight back...count your blessings, she is both tolerant and wise.
Dogfights are best avoided, often dangerous to try to stop, and with tragic and 
expensive outcomes that often create long lasting psychological dementias.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with dOg, also a couple of things,

I don't let other dogs come into my dog's 'space/face' when she is on leash (unless they know them well)..it's considered rude imho.
I do not correct a growl either, it lets me know the dog is uncomfortable with 'whatever'.

As for fighting back, I totally agree with dOg, I hope you wouldn't want her to fight back. She is definately being tolerant and wise. I"m sure if she really felt threatened she would defend herself but I wouldn't put mine in a position to have to do so.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It would have been inappropriate for Bianca to "fight back" - the other dog wasn't fighting - he was issuing a "stay back please" announcement. as others have said, a diplomatic dog will opt to disengage and this is to be applauded. The lift lip is of course also dog talk. It may mean "nothing to share" because when dogs get in one anothers' faces it is often (like they lick our faces) to see if the other dog has some food to share.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI agree with dOg, also a couple of things,
> 
> I don't let other dogs come into my dog's 'space/face' when she is on leash (unless they know them well)..it's considered rude imho.
> I do not correct a growl either, it lets me know the dog is uncomfortable with 'whatever'.
> ...


I think Diane has hit the nail on the head. 

And to add onto what she has said, I think you need to be handling the situations/protecting her when she is on leash so there's no need for her to feel threatened/uncomfortable. It's our job to stop these sorts of problems before they stop.

And it sounds like she is a very smart dog and did a great job at the dog park! I would have a party for that


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I didn't mean that I wanted her to fight back, I just meant I was surprised that she doesn't "snark" back when a dog gets grumpy with her, because of the way she acts in other situations I was surprised at how well she responded to that type of situation.

Yeah she is a smart girl, and I really like the fact that she comes to me for guidance/reassurance after getting 'told off' by another dog so I made sure to give her a lot of praise and petting when she did that.

I try to keep other dogs out of her face whenever possible but in some situations it's hard to avoid. We have been working very hard on her reaction towards other dogs. At this point she is doing pretty well and most of the time she no longer focuses too hard or barks at other dogs we see on walks (except for if we're the dog park-- then she will still bark at dogs who pass by on leash.) She gets a little bit more reactive when we are inside places than outside still...

One thing I find interesting is that if Bianca is on leash, say if I'm walking her and a loose, off-leash dog approaches us she is much less likely to react badly than if an on-leash dog does. In fact most of the time she will allow an off-leash dog to approach while she is on leash and will do a proper greeting and not get barky/growly at all. If the issue is her feeling threatened and/or unable to get away I would think she would react the same or worse to an off-leash dog approaching while she is on-leash...


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> One thing I find interesting is that if Bianca is on leash, say if I'm walking her and a loose, off-leash dog approaches us she is much less likely to react badly than if an on-leash dog does. In fact most of the time she will allow an off-leash dog to approach while she is on leash and will do a proper greeting and not get barky/growly at all. If the issue is her feeling threatened and/or unable to get away I would think she would react the same or worse to an off-leash dog approaching while she is on-leash...


Ava is EXACTLY this way, she is fine off leash, she is fine if an off leash dog approaches her. But if she sees another dog on leash while she is on leash, she goes "on alert". She is better now, but she will still go into barking and "bouncing" (It really isnt a lunge, it is more like a bounce) with prolonged exposure and no greeting of the dog. With Ava I think it is frustration that she cant greet the dog. But I have finally found a good trainer work with her on this, YAY.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also wanted to add/clarify my previous pos-- she will (or she did, she's better about this now) bark at on-leash dogs who are not even approaching us or looking at us-- they're just in sight; but if a dog is off leash in sight she doesn't show interest. If a dog is on leash and comes towards us she will usually hackle, growl, or bark or lift her lip. If a dog is off leash on a walk she will usually greet them normally but if we're in a pet store and an off-leash dog approaches she will growl.


----------

